# us police detective question



## writeshiek33 (Apr 11, 2013)

ok i am researching notetaking for an uban fantsay story which the prograghonist is strong female character she will be a police detective now my question is how long do one have to on us police force to be able take the detective axam (i assume that how they get promoted to that postion if wrong please correct me) what the youngest dectetive age ?


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 11, 2013)

This may prove helpful at lease as a starting point...
How to Become a Detective in the NYPD

It seems to take a minimum of 5-6 years in New York from when you join the police force.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Apr 11, 2013)

Joe, let me say again that you are a mighty and all powerful god.  I'm also going to have a detective in my series, and this question has been bugging me.


----------



## CupofJoe (Apr 12, 2013)

aelowan said:


> Joe, let me say again that you are a mighty and all powerful god.  I'm also going to have a detective in my series, and this question has been bugging me.


Awe shucks Mam; wern't nothin'


----------

